# Best $300 Speakers



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions for the best $300ish speakers for:

*-2 Front Speakers being about 4 or less inches wide.

-Center Speaker strong enough for viewing distance of 15 feet away

-2 rear Speakers HAVE to be DIRECTLY behind on the wall behind a couch against the wall.*

Thank you.

I heard Monoprice 9774 were really good but no store has them in stock.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Is this $300 for all five or for each speaker? I bought my son a pair of Polk Blackstone TL's for his two channel system and they are excellent. You do need a good subwoofer with these but they are only 3.75" wide. Audioholics has the TL150 set which includes center and four sats for $299. http://store.audioholics.com/polk-audio-blackstone-tl150.html?___store=default&___store=default&gclid=CI3f4-zx5bYCFYMWMgodmngA_A


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

J&D said:


> Is this $300 for all five or for each speaker? I bought my son a pair of Polk Blackstone TL's for his two channel system and they are excellent. You do need a good subwoofer with these but they are only 3.75" wide. Audioholics has the TL150 set which includes center and four sats for $299.


$300 for all the speakers. I am willing to push to $400 as my absolute max limit if it will really make a huge difference to complete a good speaker setup.

The sub it comes with is no good? Suggestion for a good sub to buy with it? I am paranoid about buying "non-matched" speakers/subs, but this is only my first time buying this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speakers that are only 4" wide are not going to sound good at all. Can you increase that size? The issue is that means the drivers will be really small and wont be able to reach into the lower octaves meaning that either the sub will no longer be a true sub or you will be missing the frequency range between 400-100Hz.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you considered going the used route? It can really stretch your budget,but I would recommend that you can listen to anything before you buy it.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

jflanden said:


> $300 for all the speakers. I am willing to push to $400 as my absolute max limit if it will really make a huge difference to complete a good speaker setup.
> 
> The sub it comes with is no good? Suggestion for a good sub to buy with it? I am paranoid about buying "non-matched" speakers/subs, but this is only my first time buying this.


No, the TL150 includes 5 speakers. You would need to purchase a separate sub which in this price range is always the best route to take anyway. The subs that are part of a $300 5.1 package will not be worth the packaging they came in. Save your pennies and get a real subwoofer. HSU's STF-1 is their entry level sub on spring sale for $279. Better yet cruise through the classifieds here or on other boards for a good deal on a used sub. I was able to pick up a really nice eD unit for $200 locally that normally sold for $750.

And do not believe the common myth that all small speakers sound bad. I was skeptical of these little beauties and they blew me away. Again, paired with a good subwoofer they provide excellent performance. Good luck with your search,

JD


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

J&D said:


> No, the TL150 includes 5 speakers. You would need to purchase a separate sub which in this price range is always the best route to take anyway. The subs that are part of a $300 5.1 package will not be worth the packaging they came in. Save your pennies and get a real subwoofer. HSU's STF-1 is their entry level sub on spring sale for $279. Better yet cruise through the classifieds here or on other boards for a good deal on a used sub. I was able to pick up a really nice eD unit for $200 locally that normally sold for $750.
> 
> And do not believe the common myth that all small speakers sound bad. I was skeptical of these little beauties and they blew me away. Again, paired with a good subwoofer they provide excellent performance. Good luck with your search,
> 
> JD


So I don't have to worry about a matching subwoofer made from the same company as my other speakers?

Basically my choices right now are:

*Polk Audio full speaker set.*
or
*Polk Audio without the sub. Buy sub separately. This might be too expensive.* Is there an easy way to know what is a good sub vs a bad sub when looking for deals?
or
*Energy Take Classic 5.1*

Anyone know how the Energy Take Classic compares? Also, is Polk Audio TL1 much different than Polk Audio TL2?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These are a fantastic deal right now.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> These are a fantastic deal right now.


I appreciate the deal link but that is still too expensive to buy those and the rest of the 5.1 speaker system. Also, I really am restricted to 4inch wide speakers.

If you had just $400 to build a complete speaker system for a friend, what exactly would you buy?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If that price includes a sub I dont think you can find a better deal than this Martin Logan MLT-2 system.
The Energy Take Classic 5.1 is also along the same quality.
Is it perfect, No but for under $400 its hard to beat.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Do your speakers have to fit in something? If that is the only problem you can mount them on the wall. The svs deal is a good deal you could buy the other speakers later and that way you could have better setup in the end.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> If that price includes a sub I dont think you can find a better deal than this Martin Logan MLT-2 system.
> The Energy Take Classic 5.1 is also along the same quality.
> Is it perfect, No but for under $400 its hard to beat.


I had my eye on Martin Logan MLT-2. I read a lot of reviews about very poor packaging leading to damage done to the speakers.

Is there anything at all that makes the Martin Logal MLT-2 stand out over the Energy Take Classic 5.1?


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

B- one said:


> Do your speakers have to fit in something? If that is the only problem you can mount them on the wall. The svs deal is a good deal you could buy the other speakers later and that way you could have better setup in the end.


I know it isn't ideal for the speakers but I am opting for a screen size that will only leave about 4inches from the wall to screen on each side of the screen. I was thinking that whatever small speaker I buy that I will just have to separately buy thin stands to put them on in order to angle the speakers better towards the couch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the centre channel uses two drivers rather than one so you will get more dbs out of it and given you want to sit 15ft from it your going to need all it can do. The drivers are also 4-1/2" where the Energy Take Classics are only 3" si they will dig deeper meaning less for the dub to have to do in the upper octaves of the low frequency range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jflanden said:


> I know it isn't ideal for the speakers but I am opting for a screen size that will only leave about 4inches from the wall to screen on each side of the screen.


Placing speaker directly in a corner is a bad idea. Reflection off the side wall will cause cancellation of some of the frequencies. A smaller screen would be a better choice or place the speakers below the screen by raising it up.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

jflanden said:


> I know it isn't ideal for the speakers but I am opting for a screen size that will only leave about 4inches from the wall to screen on each side of the screen. I was thinking that whatever small speaker I buy that I will just have to separately buy thin stands to put them on in order to angle the speakers better towards the couch.


Are you using a projector ? Some screens are designed to allow for the speakers to go behind your screen. With speakers the size you are looking at I think wall mounting is better option to stands.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Well the centre channel uses two drivers rather than one so you will get more dbs out of it and given you want to sit 15ft from it your going to need all it can do. The drivers are also 4-1/2" where the Energy Take Classics are only 3" si they will dig deeper meaning less for the dub to have to do in the upper octaves of the low frequency range.


Alright, you just sold me on the Martin Logan. Thank you.



tonyvdb said:


> Placing speaker directly in a corner is a bad idea. Reflection off the side wall will cause cancellation of some of the frequencies. A smaller screen would be a better choice or place the speakers below the screen by raising it up.


The wall is 120inches. I have a 125inch screen coming, which is about 109inches wide. Do you think I would have room to put the speakers on thin stands to the side without having to be against the corner and so I could angle the speakers towards the couch or is below the screen aimed upwards the best still?







B- one said:


> Are you using a projector ? Some screens are designed to allow for the speakers to go behind your screen. With speakers the size you are looking at I think wall mounting is better option to stands.


Yes, I am using a projector. The screens made to have audio flow through them is too expensive for me. The screen will be about 60inches height and my floor to ceiling is about 90 inches so I figure I have enough room for the center speaker angled slightly upward right under the screen.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would be impressed if a center channel in your price point will give you what you want at 15 ft unless you went used and got lucky. I sit about 8 ft from my center and its pretty big about the size of my main tower speakers and cost about $800 new. That said if you buy speakers and aren't happy with there performance you will end up spending more in the long run.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

personally under the screen will work better sound wise as having them so close to the side wall is problematic. You could try putting some acoustic material on the side walls to absorb the reflections but that would mean a reduction in output. How low is the bottom of the screen going to be? You dont want the speakers to low either. At least a foot and a half off the ground.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

B- one said:


> I would be impressed if a center channel in your price point will give you what you want at 15 ft unless you went used and got lucky. I sit about 8 ft from my center and its pretty big about the size of my main tower speakers and cost about $800 new. That said if you buy speakers and aren't happy with there performance you will end up spending more in the long run.


How much money do you think it would take for a complete 5.1 surround sound setup in my situation then to be happy with?


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> personally under the screen will work better sound wise as having them so close to the side wall is problematic. You could try putting some acoustic material on the side walls to absorb the reflections but that would mean a reduction in output. How low is the bottom of the screen going to be? You dont want the speakers to low either. At least a foot and a half off the ground.


90 inches floor to ceiling and I am going to hang screen from the ceiling which is about 60 inches.

Elite Screens ELECTRIC125H Electric Projection Screen
www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens-ELECTRIC125H-Projection-125-Inch/dp/B000Q87LM6


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jflanden said:


> How much money do you think it would take for a complete 5.1 surround sound setup in my situation then to be happy with?


He is right, at minimum getting those SVS speakers I linked to earlier you would be much happier. The same website has the matching centre for the same cost. They also have some of the best subs available for the money.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That should be a nice size screen and having your center channel aimed up is a good idea. Currently waiting to get a new tv so I can raise my center up its only 12 inches off the floor if I'm lucky, I am going to try it out on my old book shelve speaker stands.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> He is right, at minimum getting those SVS speakers I linked to earlier you would be much happier. The same website has the matching centre for the same cost. They also have some of the best subs available for the money.


I'm sorry, I'm having trouble finding the matching center and sub for the http://www.svsound.com/index.php?pa...option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=186#.UXncDrVOTCZ you linked me. All I can find is $500 for the sub, which is extremely expensive. Do I really need to pay at least $500 to have a quality sub?

I'm guessing my best option is to not get the rear speaker yet for the wall behind my couch in order to have good sub,center, and front left/right speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may need to email or call them for the matching centre as its no longer being made however they had lots of old stock left the last time I emailed them. its called the SVS scs-02
Sadly yes, $500 is about as low as you can go for a quality sub however this HSU STF2 sub is also an option and is good


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would suggest buy as you can afford your speakers start with good mains and center like the svs then the sub or surrounds in what ever order you prefer. I have always bought slowly I run a 7.1 setup when I bought my rear surrounds they sat in boxes for over 6 months before I got them going. Had to redo drywall wiring all that fun stuff and luckily they were closing them out and saved about $150 in the process.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> You may need to email or call them for the matching centre as its no longer being made however they had lots of old stock left the last time I emailed them. its called the SVS scs-02
> Sadly yes, $500 is about as low as you can go for a quality sub however this HSU STF2 sub is also an option and is good


Do you think this 3.1 speaker system(with HSU STF2 sub) without rears on the wall would sound better than a 5.1 Martin Logan?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jflanden said:


> Do you think this 3.1 speaker system(with HSU STF2 sub) without rears on the wall would sound better than a 5.1 Martin Logan?


Yes! you could even use some old speakers you have laying around for now as the rears.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes! you could even use some old speakers you have laying around for now as the rears.


Thank you so much for your help, it is greatly appreciated. 

I contacted them about the matching center speaker, but I fear that if they don't have it available that I will have to fall back onto the Martin Logan 5.1 deal unless you know of any other good Center and matching Front Speakers deal.

I plan to buy STF-2 Subwoofer http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html if I could buy center/fronts.

---

As for AV Receiver if you are familiar with them, my main concern is being able to connect wirelessly with my computer to the AVR through bluetooth to be able to stream video from the computer to the Projector(I have a Panasonic 8000).

Sony STR-DN1030 http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers/sony-str-dn1030/4505-6466_7-35332546.html is the AVR I plan on getting unless you know a better cheaper/same price one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a centre channel option you can also use another of the sbs-02s just keep it upright not on its side.

For a receiver Sony with the exception of the ES line does not make a good receiver. I would go with this Onkyo 709 for just a few $ more. Its worth over $800.


----------



## jflanden (Apr 22, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> For a centre channel option you can also use another of the sbs-02s just keep it upright not on its side.
> 
> For a receiver Sony with the exception of the ES line does not make a good receiver. I would go with this Onkyo 709 for just a few $ more. Its worth over $800.


Does that AVR have bluetooth? Are you familiar with streaming a computer/laptop through the projector?

What are the major reasons that make this stand out over the sony one I linked?

Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly recommend using apple airplay for all that and forget bluetooth. I know a number of members here who recommend going that route.


----------

